# wanted for sex offences



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

THIS GUY MAY BE IN CYPRUS.....

please read............

Appeal to trace convicted sex offender


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Amazing how such an inconspicuous looking person can be a sex offender isn't it?


----------

